# Chilean Wine Juice in Upstate NY



## davewaz (Mar 23, 2011)

OMG, I looked everywhere to find Chilean wine juice near Albany NY, posted on this board and winepress, with no luck. Looked on the internet for 4 hours one night no luck. Called my local home brew shops no luck. Walked into my italian corner store today, 4 blocks from my house,,,, Bingo!!!! Gabriel's market in Rotterdam NY, all buckets $50-58, taking orders til 4/1, delivery late april.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 23, 2011)

Way to go!. Its amazing who is acting as sellers for these buckets. We have an Agway and several produce companies selling them. We pick ours up on Friday.


----------



## davewaz (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Dan, now I just gotta choose my variety's. I'm gonna do a Chardonnay, but I'm also looking to do a red. Will it come out ok, being just juice? Any recomendations between Malbec or Syrah?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 23, 2011)

Pretty hard for someone to make a recommendation for someone else you don't know. With that said I did try some Melbec after my order was placed and liked it. I am getting mine straight from the main distributer that ships it out to others so they carry extra and I'll be getting a Melbec.


----------



## reefman (Mar 24, 2011)

Dan,
Don't you need to buy LARGE quantities to get it from the distributor?
Doug


----------



## Flem (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm getting only one from the distributor Dan is referring to. It's a small winery in northeastern Ohio.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2011)

Its a small winery with a cooler that can hold at least 5 tractor trailer loads of juice. I believe the places that at as distirbuters for this guy sell the juices for the same price. He wholesales it to them. The places further away sell it for a lot more as one person here quoted prices I think in Michigan that were like $15 higher. The juice came from the same place we are picking it up from.


----------



## SRLFD448 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey-

I just saw your post. I am located in Albany too. The homebrew shop in Latham is taking pre-orders on Chilean Juice....Hammersmith Homebrew on Loudon Road.

They do have a website also if you just google it. Is that what you were looking for? They are taking the pre-orders until 4/25. Let me know if you decide to go this way as I am new to this and would love to get some started.


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2011)

Chilean juice you SHOULD buy;
Carmanere
Malbec
Cab/Merlot blend
Red Zin

The whites I dont see as good as Italian/CA


----------



## davewaz (Mar 28, 2011)

SRLFD448, i wouldn't buy from Hammersmith, they are charging $115 a bucket!!!! Gabriel's in Rotterdam is charging $53-57 a bucket. From what I can tell this is an apples to apples comparison. Gabriel's is taking orders till 4/1 so you still have a few days. As far as my choices, I went with Malbec and a Chardonnay buckets. Does anyone have oak or yeast recomendations for these two?


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2011)

davewaz said:


> SRLFD448, i wouldn't buy from Hammersmith, they are charging $115 a bucket!!!! Gabriel's in Rotterdam is charging $53-57 a bucket. From what I can tell this is an apples to apples comparison. Gabriel's is taking orders till 4/1 so you still have a few days. As far as my choices, I went with Malbec and a Chardonnay buckets. Does anyone have oak or yeast recomendations for these two?


For Reds; RC2112
For Reds (I like) 2 cups med toast oak
For reds I MLF all


----------



## SRLFD448 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dave-

I didn't look at the prices, my apologies, just that they had the juice. Now that you mention it though it does seem crazy.


----------



## davewaz (Mar 29, 2011)

No problem man, thanks for looking into it. If your interested you still have a few days to stop by gabriels. 15 minute drive from Albany is worth saving $60 a bucket to me  Good luck with your wine


----------



## BoatinaBottle (Apr 3, 2011)

*Looking for Chilean Juice in Rochester NY*

Does anyone know of a source of juice near Rochester NY or near Syracuse or Buffalo. Thanks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 3, 2011)

First off welcome to the forum. I would check where you buy your supplies from and ask them. They talk to a lot of folks and I am sure they would know where to get them.


----------



## davewaz (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey, google walker's juice, I believe it's out that way. Someone on this board recommended it to me.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

Walkers is about two hours from you off the I-90 Dunkirk exit. They do have a lot of their own juice but not Chilean.


----------



## BoatinaBottle (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome and the info. I tried our local suppliers, but they mostly sell local juice (in season) and juice and grapes they bring in from California. They have some "reconstituted" juice, which is a blend of Chile / Argentina / California juice, but that is not the stuff I'm looking for. If anyone else has any ideas on where to look, please advise.
Thanks,
Zig


----------



## davewaz (Apr 6, 2011)

Boat your search is gonna get tougher by the day. Most Chilean juice providers or at least the ones by me require a pre order to get the juice a month later. Most places stoped taking pre orders 4/1 or sooner. Needless to say I think your out of luck for this year. Of course I hope I'm wrong, good luck


----------



## BoatinaBottle (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Dave for the reply. If not this year than next year, but I would still like to find a supplier for fresh Chilean juice somewhere in this area (near Rochester NY). Thanks in advance for any leads.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Apr 8, 2011)

BoatinaBottle said:


> Thanks Dave for the reply. If not this year than next year, but I would still like to find a supplier for fresh Chilean juice somewhere in this area (near Rochester NY). Thanks in advance for any leads.



Mayer's cider mill in Webster NY has has Chilean juice in the past, along with California and Argentina. If you buy local juice, go as soon as they press it because they store it outside otherwise and sulfer the pss out of it. 

Randall Standish Vineyards in Canandaguia is a better supplier for fresh, nice cooler set up. They know how to take of fresh juice. Great folks, good selection.


----------



## BoatinaBottle (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Redboat, but I did get some of the juice from Myers last fall and obviously it is reconstituted and not fresh. I think that it is a blend of Chile, Argentina and CA. I was hoping to find someone who sells fresh Chilean juice that has it available around this time of the year (Chilean season). RS is a great supplier of local juice, as you said. So is Fulkerson. So...is the boat in the water yet?


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 11, 2011)

Hey Boat, sorry I'm chiming in a little late, I havn't had a chance to log in lately. Sorry its a little too late to order Chilean juice in central NY, most of the pails are arriving this weekend. I'm picking up my pails this Friday. I don't know of anyone in Syracuse who take orders for Chilean juice pails but there is a guy in Oneida who does. Google "Bottom of the Barrel" and get in touch with him after 5pm. He usually has a pail of two left over. But don't be disheartened, in just 3-4 more months and you can start ordering California pails. Contact Russo's Produce in the Syracuse Regional Market (they have a web page) you do need to call them to be put on their contact list for grape juice.


----------



## BoatinaBottle (May 12, 2011)

Joe, thanks for the info. I will followup. As you said, if not now,then there's always next season. Do either of these places import grapes (from either Chile or CA) in addition to pails?


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 14, 2011)

BoatinaBottle said:


> Joe, thanks for the info. I will followup. As you said, if not now,then there's always next season. Do either of these places import grapes (from either Chile or CA) in addition to pails?



Yes both of them. Bottom of the Barrel also gets grapes from Italy.


----------



## davewaz (May 14, 2011)

Well I got my buckets, Chardonnay 1.09 malbec 1.083 and bubbling.... My fault couldn't keep refridgerated for 24 hours prior to my own innoculating. Added Yeast nutrient and my own yeast anyways after 24 hours, do you think my Malbec will be ok?


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2011)

U R OK did you add yeast when the temp is 70*?
If you have nutrient add some
What yeast did you use?


----------



## davewaz (May 15, 2011)

Tom good to here from someone more experienced that I'll probably be ok. I didn't measure temp of the juice, but it was in the upper 70's in my house and the juice had sat in that temp range for 24 hours. I used Vinters harvest R 56 for the Malbec and Vinters Harvest CL 23 for the chardonnay. I added 6 tsp's of yeast nutrient to each and a sprinkle of yeast energizer. I'm gonna crack the lids and check for fermenation in a couple hours when I get back to the house. This is my first juice purchase and I have to say, I was impressed with the thickness and sweetness of the juice. I have bought american oak for both and will add once I switch out of the primary.


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2011)

I suggest to just lay the lid on top untill gravity is 1.030. The yeast likes O2 in the begining.


----------



## big-al (Mar 24, 2014)

I need some help. 

I was going to get some pails from Mayer's Cider mill. I bugged the owner for a price list over a month ago with no success. Today the website is down (not a good sign ). So does anyone know of suppliers in Upstate NY (Buffalo, Rochester or Syracuse ).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jzabron (Apr 7, 2014)

davewaz said:


> OMG, I looked everywhere to find Chilean wine juice near Albany NY, posted on this board and winepress, with no luck. Looked on the internet for 4 hours one night no luck. Called my local home brew shops no luck. Walked into my italian corner store today, 4 blocks from my house,,,, Bingo!!!! Gabriel's market in Rotterdam NY, all buckets $50-58, taking orders til 4/1, delivery late april.



Dave,

I just wanted to follow up on your post and see how you liked the buckets that came from Gabriel's? I've put in an order for 5 buckets myself for this 2014 season.


----------

